# rsyslog cannot load lmnsd_ptcp.so



## chavez243ca (Dec 5, 2022)

recurring error in /var/log/messsages saying rsyslog cannot load /usr/local/lib/rsyslog/lmnsd_ptcp.so - however the file does exist at that location and rsyslog appears to start and run.

FreeBSD 12.3
rsyslog 8.2208.0


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 5, 2022)

Maybe it's old software. I use syslog-ng.


----------



## chavez243ca (Dec 6, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Maybe it's old software. I use syslog-ng.


looks like 8.2212 is latest according the rsyslog page, so this doesn't look far enough behind to make that much difference,


----------

